# Q6600 to 2.6?



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey, I wanna push my q6600 to 2.6 It's a G0 revision one, power is not a problem and I wanted to know what vcore I should push to aswell as will stock cooling run it (in an antec 300 case with all fans on max) Thanks! Oh and what multiplier should I use.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

you should not need to increase your vcore for that.
your stock cooling possibly suffice but you schould stress test your sytem once you completed the overclock and monitor your temprature.
your temprature should remain below 65 degrees.

you can remain on a multiplier of 9 with core clock 300 and front side bus of 1200mhz for an overclock of 2.7GHz. 
ensure that your memory is able to keep up with the overclock or set to a setting where it will be stable, not exceed manufacturer specifications. 

if your system should not boot normaly after the overclock you should reset the motherboard settings to default and try again.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok thanks, I'm just new to overclocking and typically need some help. Seeing though Most games take advantage of 2 cores instead of 4 And 4.8 Is not much for me really. Thanks! I'll tell you how it goes. Oh and I always monitor my temp, OC or not


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

several things jump out at me .............. your power supply = piece of cheese ???? the power supply is a critical component to overclocking ....... if you dont have a high quality power supply ......... then forget this adventure

also you didnt list your complete specs ............ motherboard ? (the one in your spec listing ????) / ram & model etc (the mixed matched stuff in your spec listing ????????????

if you are trying to improve yoru gaming experience .............. then you need to start with a better video card .............. your video card listed in your specs cant keep pace with the Q6600 at stock speeds ????????????


to suggest overclocking action with so little information is suicide !


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok my psu is a 500w and I'm barely using 350w and my mobo is an asus p5vdc-mx PCB R2.0: http://au.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=242&l4=0&model=814&modelmenu=1
My memory Is 1 1gb pqi "Ultra fast" 533mhz memory and one corsair budget value 533mhz ram. oh and it's ddr2 memory. As well as would It be good to mention That I'm getting an asus rampage formula and a 650w. Just thought I'd say that.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

once you have your system up and running that is in your system pull down list ........ then hell yeah !!!!!!!!!!!! that baby will rock with overclocking !


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah my system parts aren't in yet but I'm gonna definatly push it to 2.7 Hellz ya Just to test :smile: I have changed my specs, I also need to update because with christmas money I ordered a 750gb sata II Drive with 32mb buffer. Hellz ya!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The Q6600 will get to 3.4 with a good aftermarket cooler like the zalman 9700


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah I might get one after, Would be awesome.


----------

